# Форум для размышляющих > Другое >  Суицид. Сила или слабость ?

## Сингулярность

Считаю это слабостью. Сдохнуть легко, жить трудно. Сильные не ищут лёгких путей.  :Smile: 

А вы как считаете ?

----------


## Викторыч

Слабость это когда и из дерьма не вылезешь и себя не прикончишь. Что то одно должно всё же доминировать.

----------


## nataxxxa

наверное слабостью...в любом случае,когда человек идёт на этот шаг,это говорит о том,что он не в силах бороться со своей внутренней болью.а это слабость.

ты должен быть сильным,иначе зачем тебе быть.  В.Цой

----------


## Snape

Уже обсуждалось, и не раз. С позволения, процитирую себя же:




> Предлагаю терминологический компромисс - чтобы никому не было обидно. Есть люди, которые попадают в безвыходную ситуацию, не могут найти выхода и не могут покончить с собой - просто плывут по течению (или, скорее, болтаются, как говно в проруби). Эти люди - очевидно, слабые. Есть люди, которые в такой ситуации находят силы покончить с собой: "раньше сядешь - раньше выйдешь". Эти, соответственно - сильные. И, наверное, есть люди, которые попадают в безвыходную ситуацию, но исхитряются найти выход. Пусть это будут "супермены" (правда, я пока таких в реальности не встречал).


 И небольшое добавление: обычно "сдохнуть легко" склонны говорить лишь те, кто никогда не пробовал. "Пастернака не читал, но осуждаю."

----------


## trypo

сдохнуть легко - решиться сложно.

----------


## 7232

Мне кажется, рассматривать суицид с таких ракурсов бессмысленно. По многим причинам, начиная с определения силы и слабости ...
Суицид - это факт, последствие столкновения человека с непереносимыми жизненными обстоятельствами. Поэтому каждый, в силу своего опыта и понимания силы\слабости будет придерживаться собственной позиции.

----------


## zmejka

Сила.

----------


## Сингулярность

> Сила.


 Жить и бороться труднее же чем сдохнуть. Кому как не тебе это знать.

----------


## Yrok25

> Слабость это когда и из дерьма не вылезешь и себя не прикончишь. Что то одно должно всё же доминировать.


  просто и коротко

----------


## zmejka

> Жить и бороться труднее же чем сдохнуть. Кому как не тебе это знать.


 да нет )  живешь просто на автомате, ничего для этого не делая, чтобы жить. оно само живется )  правда, "жизнью" это назвать никак нельзя (    а вот убить себя  - вот уже кучу лет собираюсь и не могу ((((((

----------


## Хрустальная принцесса

Разумеется сила. Вы  попробуйте   прыгнуть  в  неизвестность  преодолев  животный  инстинкт.

----------


## Elysium

> Суицид. Сила или слабость ?


 возможность  :Smile:

----------


## Rum

Суицид - это просто суицид.
Добровольный уход от жизни. Ни сила, ни слабость, а решение.

----------


## boris1986

Не нужно искать легких путей. Если спортсмен не пробежал стометровку, то это сила или слабость?

----------


## Amanda

Не сила и не слабость - третье..

----------


## CRIME

Суицид сила, слабость тот кто не может это сделать и не держат свои слова.

----------


## Rum

> Суицид сила, слабость тот кто не может это сделать и не держат свои слова.


 Мне не кажется, что это всегда сила.
То есть, если мужчина, имея семью и проблемы, которые в случае его ухода свалятся на жену с детьми, покончит с собой, это поступок сильного человека?

----------


## оригами

однозначно сила. тот кто пробовал - знает...

----------


## Уходящий к звездам.

Что-то между признанием в любви вечности, но уходом жить в пустоту.

----------


## CezaRIS

> Слабость это когда и из дерьма не вылезешь и себя не прикончишь. Что то одно должно всё же доминировать.


 Согласен

----------


## illusive

лично я думаю, что ни то,ни другое и соглашусь с Rum и Amanda. и вообще думаю, что нельзя говорить об этом однозначно. одно дело, когда родители наругали за двойку, пошел повесился. а другое дело, когда, например, смертельно болен, знаешь, что не протянешь долго а становится только хуже и человек не хочет мучить родных. есть ситуации, когда одинок, выхода нет, нет смысла и с каждым днем все только хуже. 
есть много причин! а все эти рассуждения сила или слабость бессмысленны!

----------


## jangar

> Слабость это когда и из дерьма не вылезешь и себя не прикончишь. Что то одно должно всё же доминировать.


  что-то одно должно доминировать ... это вам хотелось бы "для порядка" по-видимому  чтобы было так . каждый имеет уникальную историю , прошлое и свои индивидуальные возможности , у каждого свои преграды , ожидающие именно его . 
 перед тем как решиться на что-то многим до нас пришлось пометаться как говно в проруби между самоубийством и слабостью 

но вполне реальны случаи "и жизнь его похожа на фруктовый кефир" . чтож , каждый играет в эту жизненную игру как может . в следующей жизни будет лучше

----------


## подсолнух

А если после смерти будет еще хуже а от туда уже некуда бежать.... Душа то не умирает. Здесь хоть можно чем то отвлечься а там ...  Надо лечиться. Вы гомеопатию попробуйте. Вот я себе лекарство подобрала конституционное. Так вот когда правильное лекарство, так  на душе как будто тебе лет 17, идешь по улице и на лице улыбка, а проблемы которые остались даже и не трогают тебя. Хотя внешне все тоже, ничего не изменилось. Какая то целостность ощущается , внутренняя , сила души востанавливается. Главное то что внутри тебя. Если есть целостность то все эти проблемы они уже не трогают тебя, все решается както. И вообще жизнь прекрасна. Так здорово дышать, смотреть на все , природу, людей , животных. Что то делать, кого то любить. А смерть это ужас, холод, темнота, одиночество и безысходность. Как можно ее желать.

----------


## Pechalka

сила и слабость в одном флаконе!)          как и обычно опять недооценила себя или меня уже ничто не берет...

----------


## Цыпа-Цыпа

И сила и слабость и смелость одновременно!

----------


## Уходящий к звездам.

Это не удел сильный, не удел слабых. Это сладостная тоска, что пожирает тебя. Вроде бы ты сильный, чтобы перевернуть наивный мир, и чтобы он не казался на самом деле таким пустым. Словно тающий вдалеке дым, исчезающий как всегда. Вроде бы сила есть, чтобы совершить, а бывает что нет. И вроде от мысли о суициде временно теплее, но лишь только временно, и как можно скорее сойти с ума в пустоте. И лакающее время собака наблюдает за вами, она следит за вами, преданно следует. Суицид сродни бросание животного в беззащитной ситуации. Конечно, не гуманно бросить животное, но тем менее это не воспринимается так серьезно как бросание человека. И иногда выбора нет, а животного не куда девать. Слабость в суициде в том, что ты бросаешь тех, кто тебя ждет, но иногда тебя не ждет никто, вообще никто. И этот пункт со слабостью отпадает. И полуночная мгла, что лилась на меня, и таяла сладострастно у огня. Промежуточная ситуации при суициде то, что суицид из-за психических болезней, и суицид из-за того, что бросила девушка две разных вещи. Но даже суицид с бросанием девушке не однозначно можно назвать слабостью. А вообще все мы слабы изначально, и сильным становится в идеале как-то нереально.

----------


## подсолнух

[QUOTE= Но даже суицид с бросанием девушке не однозначно можно назвать слабостью. А вообще все мы слабы изначально, и сильным становится в идеале как-то нереально.[/QUOTE]
Надо бороться за душу. По мужски, а сдаваться это по детски. Типа меня бросили, ну вот вам жить не буду. А с психическими заболеваниями надо лечиться. Вот я сына пробовала лечить. Так вот под гомеопатией он сразу работать хочет, все делает , помогает, можно обо всем говорить. А вот под лекарствами которые психиатр прописал, латуда, он ничего не хочет, только играть. Встает , садится за комп и встает только чтобы поесть и спать лечь. Как два разных человека. И говорить бесполезно, все  фразы так перевернет шиворот навыворот, как со стенкой разговариваешь. Ну какой с него спрос. Так мозг оказывается работает , уговорить не возможно.

----------


## Каин

Чтобы определить для конкретного человека конкретный случай суицида, являлся он слабостью или силой, то для этого необходимо ответить на один вопрос:

 Что было тяжелее для суицидника: убить себя или жить? Если тяжелее было жить – то слабостью, если тяжелее  убить себя, то силой. Сила определяется в выполнение более сложных задач, так же как слабость в более легких.  Поэтому всякий  суицид, совершенный в панике есть слабость, так как сгоряча, как говориться, можно и хер сломать. Всякий осмысленный и тщательно взвешенный суицид есть благоразумие, ибо мы осмысливаем наиболее выгодный для нас вариант и если нам более выгодно умереть, то продолжать жить будет просто глупостью, а выбрать глупость, разумея что выбираешь глупость можно только из-за трусости. Значит, в этом случае убить себя будет силой.

----------


## darkwood

Сила и слабость.
Можно жить, пытаясь быть сильным.
А можно умереть, при этом переборов страх, и т.д. Потому что нужна сила... Но это так же слабость, потоу что  не смог побороть проблему...а чаще себя...

----------


## одинКАКвсе

думаю решиться на суицид нужно много сил .....это не профессию выбрать

----------


## zmejka

да, много (((((((

----------


## когда уже

каждый случай надо отдельно рассматривать. Перед тем как зарегится на форуме, почитал его. 
Есть истории типа: "Приветик! Мине 15 лет, миня бросил (а) парен (дэвущка), теперя страдаю, хачу пакончить с сабой, жисть тяжелая штука, я устал(а) от нее. Ы-ы-ы-ы." Ничего кроме смеха такие "проблемы" не вызывают. 
Это даже не слабость. Глупость и сопли, игра в тяжелую жизнь.

Есть такие: "Никого рядом нет (или родным плевать на меня), проблемы с психикой (серьёзные, а не пичалька из-за плохой погоды)", здоровьем, дальше перспективы очень сомнительные иди их нет."  Силой су тут трудно назвать, но больше подходит, чем слабость. Точнее будет определить ка НЕОБХОДИМОСТЬ.

----------


## _lamer

Сила. Но деструктивная. У невротиков-интровертов она направлена на себя, но они при этом до конца не теряют связь с миром. Суицидники в этом плане ближе к экстравертам, более приземлённые. Правда, нужно учитывать, что есть суицидники, цель которых не в убийстве себя, а в представлении. Женщины истероидного типа очень любят поиграть в самоубийство. Даже если оно успешно, сути не меняет - это иная категория.

----------


## подсолнух

> Сила. Но деструктивная. У невротиков-интровертов она направлена на себя, но они при этом до конца не теряют связь с миром. Суицидники в этом плане ближе к экстравертам, более приземлённые. Правда, нужно учитывать, что есть суицидники, цель которых не в убийстве себя, а в представлении. Женщины истероидного типа очень любят поиграть в самоубийство. Даже если оно успешно, сути не меняет - это иная категория.


 Это не сила и не слабость, это болезь, которую надо лечить. С больного  какой спрос. Неправильные мысли это тоже болезнь  , психическая. Если человек не может свои мысли конролировать , поддается первому импульсу какая же это сила? Это глупость, неразумность, безумие, но только где тут сила? Сила болезни и слабость сознания в сочетании с безответсвенностью.

----------


## _lamer

> это болезь


   Спорить со мной - вот истая болезь, дефект интеллекта. Лечится с трудом. А вот это



> Если человек не может свои мысли конролировать , поддается первому импульсу какая же это сила?


   Вот это на уровне детсадовского полицейского. Или на уровне идиотских фильмов, где шизофрению можно мысленно осознать - просто понять - да ну бред! 



> Неправильные мысли это тоже болезнь , психическая


   А вот это не тебе решать - какие мысли правильные, а какие нет. Ты бы недолго с суицидником на крыше спорил - твой товарищ уже принял бы 2-мерную форму. Ну не любят психически больные моралфагов и взрослых. До вторых ты не дотягиваешь, занесём в первый отряд. Пока. Если не выяснится, что ты психически болен. Ну а слова психически больного автоматически списываются на шёпот ветра..или птички.

----------


## когда уже

> Спорить со мной - вот истая болезь, дефект интеллекта. Лечится с трудом.


 Великий!!!Лечи нашу болезь! Глупцы смеют перечить тебе! :Mad: Пощади их, будь милосерден. Ибо пишут не разумея.
Просвещай нас, жалких людишек, светом своей первозданной истины!

----------


## anabioz

Спорить с психически больным, вот она глупость.

----------


## когда уже

а кто психически больной?

----------


## _lamer

когда уже, тоньше тоньше надо. будучи царём, я бы за неумелую лесть и похвалу отрубал бы голову и вот почему - такие люди потенциальные предатели, стукачи и крысы. Мне нравится образ Евстигнеева в Ермаке, лучший из фильмов, потому как другие актёры рисовали Иоанна слишком..ну перебарщивали. А у него и сдержанно..и всё равно страшно. В жизни социопаты далеко не всегда ведут себя как сбежавшие из палаты для буйных.

----------


## когда уже

так и не понял кто психически больной и где лесть?

Прости Великий! Буду исправляться.

----------


## _lamer

> Прости Великий! Буду исправляться.


   С таким интеллектом и удерживаться от суицида - вот истинная сила.  :Stick Out Tongue:  Уважуха, бро.

----------


## когда уже

Великий ещё и гениальный шутник! Падите ниц презренные!

----------


## подсолнух

> Спорить с психически больным, вот она глупость.


  Это точно. Особенно с шизофреником. Они каждую фразу так передернут, просто уму не постижимо как можно так думать. А еше бесноватые встречаются. Эти еше хуже. Те вроде бы ничего такого не совершают, пока дело не касается Церкви. Раньше психиатры чтобы понять кто перед ними действительно больной или бесноватый давали им воду святую. Так вот для больных все равно святая или простая вода, а вот бесноватые ее за дверью уже чуют и ...бесятся.

----------


## anabioz

> А еше бесноватые встречаются. Эти еше хуже. Те вроде бы ничего такого не совершают, пока дело не касается Церкви. Раньше психиатры чтобы понять кто перед ними действительно больной или бесноватый давали им воду святую. Так вот для больных все равно святая или простая вода, а вот бесноватые ее за дверью уже чуют и ...бесятся.


 Широкие познания в этой области?

----------


## подсолнух

> Опять же глупый дуалистический вопрос. Любой человек имеет право выбирать между жизнью и смертью так же как выбирать ботинки. Сильный он при этом или слабый не имеет никакого значения ни для него, ни для окружающих.


 Жизнь и ботинки не одно и тоже. Такой выбор будет дорого стоить.  А  в писании сказано ПРЕТЕРПЕВЫЙ ДО КОНЦА , ТОТ СПАСЕН БУДЕТ! А еше было сказано, что в мире будете иметь скорбь. Рая на земле никто не обещал. Не хотите здесь временно потерпеть, так там  все равно придется да только там выбора уже не будет.

----------


## _lamer

> Опять же глупый дуалистический вопрос. Любой человек имеет право выбирать между жизнью и смертью так же как выбирать ботинки. Сильный он при этом или слабый не имеет никакого значения ни для него, ни для окружающих.


 


> Жизнь и ботинки не одно и тоже


   Вот именно. Вопрос, конечно, не гениальный и мало что даёт, но что для него требуется сила (деструктивная, ближе к экстравертам) совершенно очевидно. Какой-нибудь замученный сопляк ..ну ему духу не хватит покончить собой, скорее он станет стукачом или петухом, чтобы облегчить себе жизнь. Я суицидников не защищаю, не боюсь их. Общался с одной девушкой - неудавшейся СУ, - но всё равно не люблю их угол зрения на жизнь, ничего хорошего в этих вещах нет.

----------


## когда уже

> А в писании сказано ПРЕТЕРПЕВЫЙ ДО КОНЦА , ТОТ СПАСЕН БУДЕТ! А еше было сказано, что в мире будете иметь скорбь. Рая на земле никто не обещал.


 ИМХО, как раз писание и было создано, чтобы верхушка общества контролировала низы. Чтобы те, на ком паразитируют, терпели и надеялись, что на том свете им счастье упадёт на голову. 




> Не хотите здесь временно потерпеть, так там все равно придется да только там выбора уже не будет.


  его и тут нет

----------


## _lamer

> ИМХО, как раз писание и было создано, чтобы верхушка общества контролировала низы.


   Ну нельзя же так тупить..христианство в 1м веке (ну и последующие 3 века) ни что иное как новая секта, угрожавшая моисеевской вере. Нельзя сказать, что власти были в восторге от такого поворота событий. Забыл - язычество - основная религия римлян, которые тогда властвовали над иудеями - тоже противодействовало новой религии.

  Ой, совсем запамятовал (на случай если ты невнимательно читал иудейский завет) - иудеи сами запросили царя, как у других народов, а то я твоему интеллекту не доверяю - ты и тут увидишь заговор масонов, притеснение низов и прочую лабуду.

----------


## когда уже

ламер ...как сказал классик:"Отлезь гнида".

----------


## подсолнух

> ИМХО, как раз писание и было создано, чтобы верхушка общества контролировала низы. Чтобы те, на ком паразитируют, терпели и надеялись, что на том свете им счастье упадёт на голову. 
> 
>  его и тут нет


 Ты насчет верхушки из учебников вспомнил?

----------


## когда уже

каких учебников? Что-то не видил таких, которые негативно отзываются о религии. (во всяком случае в тех, по которым учился, такого не было.)
Писание - продукт социального института (церкви) - органа конроля массами, а раньше и управляющего класса. Кроме того переписывалось в разных местах в угоду церкви много раз. Неужели Вы искренне верите в правдивость написанного в писании и что цель этой книги сделать людей счастливыми? Конечно да, но история религии, даже ее поверхностное рассмотрение, заставляет сомневаться в этом.
П.С. Подсолнух, Ваши религиозные чувчтва задеть не хотел, каждому свое.

----------


## подсолнух

> каких учебников? Что-то не видил таких, которые негативно отзываются о религии. (во всяком случае в тех, по которым учился, такого не было.)
> Писание - продукт социального института (церкви) - органа конроля массами, а раньше и управляющего класса. Кроме того переписывалось в разных местах в угоду церкви много раз. Неужели Вы искренне верите в правдивость написанного в писании и что цель этой книги сделать людей счастливыми? Конечно да, но история религии, даже ее поверхностное рассмотрение, заставляет сомневаться в этом.
> П.С. Подсолнух, Ваши религиозные чувчтва задеть не хотел, каждому свое.


  Надо же учебников не видел, а пишите как по писанному, как  по учебнику по каким мы учились. Вы наверно не читали Библию,  а учебники как раз на таких и расчитаны. Библию писали совсем не управляющий класс. Да такого у еврейского народа и не было.  Евреи от Авраама произошли, а Авраам не был управляющим , он был простым человеком и его дети тоже. А Евангелие написано апостолами. Они вообще были в большинстве рыбаками  и простыми людьми. Это сразу видно . Никакой учености и замумности там нет. Что видели  и слышали , то и свидетельствовали и очень простым языком. Как можно спорить о том, о чем только слышал понаслышке от неизвестно кого... и сам не помнишь?

----------


## когда уже

> Надо же учебников не видел, а пишите как по писанному, как по учебнику по каким мы учились.


   не надо перевирать. Насчет учебников четко ответил, что учился по таким, где не навязывались антирелигиозное мнение. Вы свой негативный опыт на меня переносите. 



> Вы наверно не читали Библию


  Библия? Не, не слышал.



> Библию писали совсем не управляющий класс.


  ее писали, переписывали, дописывали столько, что не понятно уже, кто ее писал на самом деле . Про евангелие - очень много неясного в вопросе авторства.




> Как можно спорить о том, о чем только слышал понаслышке от неизвестно кого... и сам не помнишь?


   никак нельзя.) Вы уже за меня решили что не читал и где-то чё-то слышал. Зато можете почувствовать себя праведником.

----------


## подсолнух

> не надо перевирать. Насчет учебников четко ответил, что учился по таким, где не навязывались антирелигиозное мнение. Вы свой негативный опыт на меня переносите. 
>  Библия? Не, не слышал.
>  ее писали, переписывали, дописывали столько, что не понятно уже, кто ее писал на самом деле . Про евангелие - очень много неясного в вопросе авторства.
> 
>   никак нельзя.) Вы уже за меня решили что не читал и где-то чё-то слышал. Зато можете почувствовать себя праведником.


 Ничего не читал, зато знаешь что кто то переписывал, редактирывал и дописывал. Ты что за спиной у них стоял , откуда такие утверждения? И откуда злость? Вы или не ввязывайтесь в спор о чем никогда не читали , в учебниках не проходили и тд или изучите сначала тему .

----------


## когда уже

> Ничего не читал, зато знаешь что кто то переписывал, редактирывал и дописывал.


 Для тех кто в танке - ЧИТАЛ писание... Вот, если интересно годная книга Этьен Кассе "Ключ Соломона". Автора кстати убили за его книги.



> Ты что за спиной у них стоял , откуда такие утверждения?


  Тоже самое могу и Вас спросить - что за спиной у них стояли? Даже википедия пишет "Tексты исходно были анонимными  и авторство каждого Евангелия было согласовано только в начале второго века . В XVIII веке решение об авторстве впервые было поставлено под сомнение ."



> И откуда злость?


  Её и не было. Помойму это Вы меня обвиняете, что не читал и пишу не понимая че пишу. Свои эмоции на меня переносите.

----------


## _lamer

какая милая беседа..а началось всё с _" - закурить есть?_

----------


## подсолнух

Может вы и правы насчет поправок . Вполне могли израильтяне вымарать всех пророков которые о Христе говорили и о том какой это народ. Сектанты просто не признают все кроме самого Евангелия, который как хотят так и понимают  трактуют все кому не лень. А вот Православные хранят всю Библию и все последующее учение апостолов и святых в неприкосновенности. Поэтому и называются   Ortodox.

----------


## _lamer

> Вполне могли


   Классический жанр. Да бесполезно что-то говорить убеждённым. Человек в истории не шарит, так обложался по поводу зарождения христианства - эпик фейл, не иначе. По-моему, этого достаточно, чтобы те же форумчане сделали вывод о проф.пригодности такого вещателя истины. 



> Они вообще были в большинстве рыбаками


   А вот это уже серьёзно. Рыбачишь? Нет? Зря. Лучше рыбачь. Может, ПГМ пройдёт. Вы - православные - очень ведь вам дело есть до чужих бед, вот и занимались бы ими. Как говорится, неся чужой крест, забыть о своём, а пропаганда от супер верующих в интернете выглядит как минимум не солидно. Я бы выразился по-жёстче, но, вижу, тут строгие нравы и сердитые тёти - могу словить лишний бан за свою несдержанность. 



> Ortodox


   Ортодоксы не сидят в интернете.

----------


## когда уже

в том то и дело подсолнух, что трактуют каждый как хотят. Поэтому так скептически настроен к святым книгам. Хочется верить, но окружающий мир не дает.)

----------


## подсолнух

> в том то и дело подсолнух, что трактуют каждый как хотят. Поэтому так скептически настроен к святым книгам. Хочется верить, но окружающий мир не дает.)


 Огворки. В писании прямо сказано, те кто божьи те слышат слово Его и верят, а те кто нет, те не могут вместить. Ушами слышат а не понимают, глазами смотрят  и не видят. А чтобы это изменить надо к Богу обратиться а гордость не дает. Видно не судьба. А жаль. С Богом оно веселее и надежнее.

----------


## когда уже

Просто как все. В писании прямо сказано...а хто не согласен, тот дурак и гордец. Науку в топку.
Любую проблему можно трактовать - ты просто божье слово не слышишь. Вот услышишь, сразу станет веселее и надежнее.

----------


## когда уже

Видел людей с такими проблемами...боженька явно им подножку поставил. Можно много красивых слов сказать - на все воля божья, ибо сказано в писании, после смерти за страдания ждут пряники, и т.д. Только люди живут здесь и сейчас

----------


## _lamer

> Видно не судьба. А жаль


   подсолнух, ты опух? или оглох? гордость гложет что-то ответить? смертный грех, батенька! 



> Ушами слышат а не понимают


   Бревно сначала вытащи из шаров своих..ну из ушей тоже можно на всякий случай. 
ЗЫ: у меня тик руки..хочется в морду дать...нога дёргается..как при исполнении углового...хочет в живот дать..подсолнух, ты светой человек?????

----------


## подсолнух

> подсолнух, ты опух? или оглох? гордость гложет что-то ответить? смертный грех, батенька! 
> 
>   Бревно сначала вытащи из шаров своих..ну из ушей тоже можно на всякий случай. 
> ЗЫ: у меня тик руки..хочется в морду дать...нога дёргается..как при исполнении углового...хочет в живот дать..подсолнух, ты светой человек?????


 Вольному воля....

----------


## _lamer

> Вольному воля....


   гордому гордыня. гуляй, Вася..со своими проповедями. или подставляй щеку.

----------


## Dannebrog

Однозначно выход силой.

Жить страдая, но терпя - это самое настоящее терпильство.

----------


## Yet

> Бревно сначала вытащи из шаров своих..ну из ушей тоже можно на всякий случай. 
> ЗЫ: у меня тик руки..хочется в морду дать...нога дёргается..как при исполнении углового...хочет в живот дать..подсолнух, ты светой человек?????


 Улыбнуло.
Умеешь же ты поднять мне настроение. "Непереводимый русский фольклор"(с)

По теме отвечу, что считаю такой акт скорее признаком силы, т.к. не каждый может преодолеть сильнейшее сопротивление инстинкта самосохранения. Для этого силы нужны огромные, если осознанно делается.

----------


## _lamer

> Улыбнуло.
> Умеешь же ты поднять мне настроение. "Непереводимый русский фольклор"(с)
> 
> По теме отвечу, что считаю такой акт скорее признаком силы, т.к. не каждый может преодолеть сильнейшее сопротивление инстинкта самосохранения. Для этого силы нужны огромные, если осознанно делается.


   Странно - текст сей был обращен в адрес подсолнуха (я таких пока шел пешочком через Башкирию немало сорвал и поел семечек по дороге). И так написать как-будто меня знаешь. Очередной клон, фейковый ник? У меня везде один, ни с кем не перепутаешь. Да и не слишком много среди форумчан любителей попутешествовать. 
  По теме: здесь соглашусь.

----------


## Yet

Я поняла кому ты ответил. Вот потому, что у тебя один ник на разных форумах, я и оценила твое чувство юмора снова. А здесь я только недавно зарегистрировалась, так что это не фейковый ник, не надо параноить.

----------


## _lamer

> снова


   Снова? А там какой ник был? 
  Я не параною, много развелось троллей, модеров на них не хватает. Многие даже не врубаются что происходит, а я до этого был на двух форумах и некоторых узнаю. Может, ты _stillnotenough_? Уколола меня там, а теперь хочешь тут приколоться. Уже жалею, что послал фотографию.

----------


## Yet

Неее...
Я Ella была там (не помню где :Smile: )

----------


## _lamer

Ах, Ella, никак Фицжеральд. Помнится, я не успел добежать до китайской границы как ты уже ушла оттуда. Теперь уже и я ушел с форума, отобрал самые лучшие мысли, а остальные перепостил сюда.

----------


## Yet

Да, это была я. Хорошая у тебя память, однако. :Smile: 
Последнее время я была очень занята, не успевала зайти туда даже на минуту. 
Ну вот и встретились, интернет тесен  :Wink:

----------


## _lamer

> Хорошая у тебя память, однако


   о ваще супер! меня похвалили  :Stick Out Tongue: 
  а ты на суицидалку не похожа так-то. чего тут забыла, родная? я вот в больничку лечь хочу, но пока не могу, пытаюсь совместить полезное с занимательным, правда, тролли надоели. скоро сам запишусь в их контору, а то хожу как железный дровосек, картуз потерял и посвистываю.

----------


## Yet

[QUOTE=_lamer;139559]
  а ты на суицидалку не похожа так-то. QUOTE]

Да я как раз из этих. Вот планирую в очередной раз. Надеюсь последний. :Wink:

----------


## Traumerei

Traumerei ныне тоже нашла для себя решение этой дилеммы... Чтобы умереть - нужна решительность, чтобы жить - мужество  :Smile: 

P.S. Сила это скорее понятие из разделов физики, потому не очень подходит для описания подобных явлений;

----------


## PhysX

> это болезь, которую надо лечить.


 Это не болезнь, а психическое состояние, а иногда даже мировоззрение.




> С больного  какой спрос.


 Ага, то бишь сам человек и его проблема тебя не волнует. Тебя волнует лишь то, чтоб он кому-то пользу приносил. Исходя из этого, соответствующие и весьма некоплиментарное определение самого себе подберешь себе сам.




> Неправильные мысли это тоже болезнь  , психическая.


 


> Если человек не может свои мысли конролировать , поддается первому импульсу какая же это сила? Это глупость, неразумность, безумие, но только где тут сила? Сила болезни и слабость сознания в сочетании с безответсвенностью.


 То же самое, что сказать человеку с больными почками, что будь он слаб и будь у него побольше силы воли и ответственности, то он смог бы контролировать работу почек.

----------

